# tiling over vinyl



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

well, I've never done something like this before.
so...
is it OK to tile over existing vinyl flooring? It's a concrete floor in the basement and I dont want to get rid off that stuff.
What do you think? Can I prepare it somehow before? or use the mastic? thanks


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

Vinyl should come out.

But, if you insist... Vinyl has to be fully adhered, and noncushioned. And don't use any mastic!

Rich


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

If you have any loose spots in the vinyl, rip it out.

IMHO, rip it.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Give it the 'ol heave ho. If you keep it, I think you will be asking for trouble in the near future.


----------



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks guys
a friend of mine had that in his condo
and the tiles held as hell...
it's a project for 'we buy ugly houses'
so I dont care that much :whistling


----------



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

btw cole
nice website and awsome logo
who did that for ya?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

remove it
its not that daunting a task
and the repairs will be more daunting if you leave it and tile over.

Unless its ages old and contains asbestos.
We don't touch asbestos.
Here you need to be licensed.
Bag it. Put in a a certified drum. Bring it to a certified place.
Or it's a $10,000 fine and your license pulled.


----------



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> Unless its ages old and contains asbestos.
> We don't touch asbestos.
> Here you need to be licensed.
> Bag it. Put in a a certified drum. Bring it to a certified place.
> Or it's a $10,000 fine and your license pulled.


how would I know I'm dealing with asbetos Matt ?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

how old is the house?


----------



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> how old is the house?


roughly 25 years old


----------

